# Driving magazines



## candycar (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out what driving magazine would be the "best bang for my buck".

What Driving magazines do you subscribe to? Which one do you like the best?

I only know of 2 so far, Garriage Driving World and Driving Digest. Which one would be better for the non-showing beginning driver? Thanks!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 25, 2009)

With all due respect to the owner/publisher, who has had several 'bad things' beyond her control happen to her in recent times, there have been problems with erratic delivery of Carriage Driving World in the past couple of years. I tried the magazine, which I found to be a good one, but opted out of renewal when the severity of the problems became very evident; hopefully, she can recoup, but I could not recommend subscribing at this time...JMO.

I just ordered a subscription to Driving Digest; it seems to get 'good marks'. Of course, if you join ADS, a very good quarterly magazine, "THE WHIP", is included, along with the "Omnibus", which is the comprehensive listing of upcoming events.

Magazines devoted entirely to driving are few on this side of the ocean. Others have tried to publish, and had a great product, but just couldn't keep going due to the cost of such an endeavor.

Margo


----------



## moriah (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting the question and for the answer! I was wondering the same thing and woud like to subscribe to something next year.


----------



## candycar (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks Margo, I guess Driving Digest it is.


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree with everything Margo said, but will add that American Driving Society is adding quite a few resources for the Recreational Driver. We love getting both Driving Digest and The Whip.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 26, 2009)

Myrna is right, and IMO, it is a very smart move by ADS! I'd venture to guess that the largest segment of drivers is the recreational drivers, and they do well to offer them greater resources and recognition!!

I actually would recommend joining ADS(American Driving Society), if you are seriously interested in driving. It may be a bit pricier membership than some are used to, but even for someone who has to be VERY conservative in their spending, like yours truly, I feel it is well worth it!!

Margo


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Nov 28, 2009)

Carriage Driving Magazine (not to be confused with Carriage Driving World) is published in England.

What a slick magazine it is! We were introduced to it from a friend in England who sent it to us.

It often has beautiful photos of royal coaches and carriages and many carriages of which type I've never seen. Lovely magazine.

http://www.carriage-driving.com/


----------

